# ffl license



## pop-n-chick (Feb 24, 2011)

anyone hold an ffl license...and is willing to do gun transfers..or can recommend anyone close to destin florida......also looking for browning bar in any caliber


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Panhandle Shooting Sports in Crestview will do it, they also had a few BARs in there the other day.


----------



## pop-n-chick (Feb 24, 2011)

*ffl*

thanks splittine......good to know about the bars.......and ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

pop-n-chick said:


> anyone hold an ffl license...and is willing to do gun transfers..or can recommend anyone close to destin florida......also looking for browning bar in any caliber


I highly recommend Claud Lang, almost everything I buy I get off Gunbroker and for $20, you can't beat it. He's a good guy, runs a small shop out of the house with his wife. 

Claud Lang
Dead On Gun Services and Sales
9960 State Highway 83-N
DeFuniak Springs, FL 32433
Email: Click here to email me

Phone: 850-859-1015
Fax: 850-859-1015
Cell Phone: 850-333-3383
Hours: Call For Appoitment

Long Gun Fee: $20.00 Plus Background Check 
Hand Gun Fee: $20.00 Plus Backgroun Check


----------

